# New Holland PA Results



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 24, 2008)

72 teams entered, 71 teams in attendance.

GC - Midnite Smoker
RGC - Who Are Those Guys?
3. - Jack's Down Home
4. - The BBQ Guru
5. - Back Porch BBQ
6. - Guts Smokehouse BBQ
7. - Smoken' Dudes BBQ
8. - Pigheaded BBQ
9. - Jumping Dog BBQ
10. - Dizzy Pig

WHOLE HOG - 14 entries
1. Lo'-N-Slo' BBQ
2. *3 Eyz BBQ*
3. Midnite Smoker
4. Jack's Down Home
5. Mo Mo BBQ Co.
6. Little Creek BBQ Co.
7. Brique House BBQ
8. Pork and Deans
9. Fat Tommy's
10. Pig Pen BBQ

CHEF's CHOICE - 45 entries
1. Pigheaded BBQ
2. Jumping Dog BBQ
3. Jack's Down Home
4. Pennsylvania Porkmeisters
5. Smoken' Dudes BBQ
6. Little Creek BBQ Co.
7. Smokey T's pit Crew
8. Lo'-N-Slo'
9. Free Range BBQ
10. Brique House BBQ

SAUSAGE - 50 entries
1. Smoke in Da' Eye
2. Brique House BBQ
3. Pequea Pullers
4. Pig Pen BBQ
5. Smokey T's Pit Crew
6. Free Range BBQ
7. Hog Tails BBQ Team
8. Lo'-N-Slo'
9. Redneck Pitkrew
10. Butthead BBQ

CHICKEN
1. *Shenandoah Q Crew*
2. Smokey Bear BBQ
3. Acme Brothers BBQ
4. Philly Blind Pig BBQ
5. Smoken' Dudes BBQ
6. Jumping Dog BBQ
7. Back Porch BBQ
8. Gypsy BBQ
9. Dizzy Pig
10. Midnite Smoker

RIBS
1. Who Are Those Guys?
2. Smoken' Dudes BBQ
3. The BBQ Guru
4. Pigheaded BBQ
5. Jack's Down Home
6. *3Eyz BBQ*
7. Lo'-N-Slo'
8. Mr. Mark's Barbeque
9. Guts Smokehouse BBQ
10. Back Porch BBQ

PORK
1. Midnite Smoker
2. Free range BBQ
3. Jack's Down Home
4. Back Porch BBQ
5. The BBQ Guru
6. Buttrub.com
7. Team Agave
8. Ribs Within
9. The Nectar BBQ Co.
10. Philly Pigs BBQ

BRISKET
1. Midnite Smoker
2. Tarheel Smokers
3. Smokey T's Pit Crew
4. Guts Smokehouse BBQ
5. Who Are Those Guys?
6. Dizzy Pig
7. Pig Pen BBQ
8. Gypsy BBQ
9. Jumping Dog BBQ
10. Team Agave

I just got an email with the results from New Holland, PA.  Isn't Shenandoah Q Crew Brian's team.  If so Congratulations Brian.  I haven't seen him posting here for a while but that is quite an accomplishment.  1st in chicken out of 71 teams.

Also congratulations to 3 Eyz BBQ for their 2nd in Whole Hog and 6th in Ribs.  Way to go guys!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes that's Brian!  He's been cooking with Dizzy Pig most of the season!  Congratulations Brian!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 24, 2008)

way to go guys!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 24, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 24, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unity (Aug 24, 2008)

Brian is _real_ careful to get his chicken just right. Congrats, Brian!   

--John


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome job guys!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 24, 2008)

Way to go Brian.  Congrats to Dizzy pig too.


----------



## allie (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats to all!


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Aug 25, 2008)

Couldn't have asked for nicer weather than this one. If any of you guys know Mutha Chicken (Dan), he cooked that awesome hog for us. I'm already looking forward to next year!


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great contest like always. Congrats to Brian on his chicken call. I look froward to being back next year.

Chris


----------

